# 5x5x5 - May 15-21, 2006



## dougreed (May 16, 2006)

1. B' f' R2 F' R' U2 l r2 d' B U2 R D2 U' b U2 d2 f' l f2 D2 d2 F2 l2 D f' F' d B b u L' f2 F D B2 u' R L2 F2 L R2 u2 r' d2 B u2 B b2 u l' D' L' l d2 B2 r2 u' B' f

2. R' L F' R2 b L' B' U2 B2 D' u b2 f2 d' L b2 f2 L b d D' l' U2 d' F' f2 r' l' F2 B2 r' L2 d b f' L' D' L R2 f2 L F' U f r U2 r2 u B' R' u D2 b2 r' f b l D' U B

3. l U' b l f' B r2 F2 f' L f U d F' B' L2 d' b u2 b d b F l' R' B D F L b D2 f B2 r R2 u2 U2 r l2 U d b2 D' b U f2 r2 l d L2 l' b2 D B R' B2 D2 r2 d' R2

4. r2 b U2 r' d R2 l2 U2 B b u2 F u2 d R' u2 r2 b B' l2 D2 F' b R2 b2 L2 D2 u' r B2 f r l2 f U2 R2 u U' L' r2 f F2 R2 b U2 b U B2 d2 r2 U' R' r D d2 L' f u' d2 b2

5. U' f' U2 f2 r' R2 U2 r2 F' r' u2 R2 d l' L2 F' r R f' D' U' f' F2 u F l' r f' l' U b U R u2 r d B b2 D' R' B u' D B' d' U l U2 f F2 l D' U F2 L l d' b r U'


----------



## nascarjon (May 20, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:39.90

(2:23.49), 2:27.49, 2:44.81, 2:47.41, (2:52.43)

Started out okay...


----------



## mmwfung (May 20, 2006)

Average: 2:08.80
Times: 2:15.21 (2:23.07) (1:53.78) 2:07.26 2:03.92

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. Very weak start: the 2:15 was just too slow and the 2:23 was because I made a terrible mistake during OLL .

Michael Fung


----------



## dougreed (May 24, 2006)

1. Michael Fung...........2:08.80
2. Jon Morris.............2:39.90


----------

